
The State of JavaScript Frameworks, 2017 - freeman478
https://www.npmjs.com/npm/state-of-javascript-frameworks-2017-part-1/
======
abritinthebay
I'm actually quite shocked at how dominant Backbone was. Granted it was when
npm was less popular, but still... impressive.

React dominating, as expected. Vue growing, which is nice. Angular and Ember
both seem to hanging in there but it's clear they aren't where the community
is interested.

I think we all knew that, but it's nice to see numbers. Kind of sobering to
see Angular and Ember are basically as popular as Backbone is tho. Of the two
- Ember seems more healthy.

~~~
simlevesque
I know that some frameworks were built upon backbone. You'd use frameworkX
which would wrap Backbone. You wouldn't use Backbone directly.

~~~
abritinthebay
The biggest one being Marrionette but yeah, that’s likely a factor.

------
wppick
It's a shame that Angular2/4 hasn't gotten more traction. It's really well
designed in my opinion. People seem to be flocking onto the react train
(possibly mindlessly). I found react to be quite lacking. I don't like redux
and it's crazy indirection, and I haven't been able to find a way to handle
forms in react that even comes close to angular2/4.

~~~
dbbk
I mostly use Ember and have been working with React recently. I'm kinda
baffled that it's as popular as it is. Nothing works out of the box, it's an
exercise in frustration trying to get an SSR app with asynchronous-data-loaded
containers working. This all just works out of the box with Ember.

I can't help but feel like it's only useful as a low-level primitive that is
still lacking a "full stack" framework on top. Even Create React App, which is
an official project for this purpose, falls way short of what apps need in
2018.

~~~
chrisco255
This works out of the box with Next.js (a React-based framework), which is
published by Zeit, and has SSR, lazy loading, file structure based routing,
etc all set up for you.

------
youeseh
What about Svelte / Sapper? Too small to register?

~~~
nasso
What about _insert any of the other 40-thousand framworks_?

Probably too small to register, yes. Js has it's share of frameworks. There
are alot of them...

